# Hoe maak jij je foto's ?



## -=RC=-

Dit is mijn camera;








Sony Cybershot 7.2

En dit is mijn studio


----------



## Lester Burnham

Fotografeer met een Fuji F70 EXR.










Gebruik daarnaast vrijwel altijd een Stitz statief dat vroeger door mijn vader werd gebruikt, een blok metaal (niet de lichtste) dat door een orkaan nog niet bewogen wordt.

De F70 EXR heeft veel functies die nog gewoon handmatig kunnen worden ingesteld (en 28-280mm bereik) dus ook voor een relatief betaalbaar bedrag kan je hiermee toch lekker gaan experimenteren. Heb nog geen lichttent, vooral omdat mijn kamer nu al een groot rampengebied is, eigenlijk heb ik er gewoon geen plaats voor aangezien ik nu al weet dat ik dat ding toch gewoon op zou laten staan en niet elke keer zou afbreken. :-d

Effe wat snelle fotootjes (moeten nog wat nabewerking ondergaan) die ik gisteren heb gemaakt bij Glow, een lichtfestival in Eindhoven.




























En deze, hoorde niet bij het festival maar ik kon het niet laten ;-)










Gisteren was trouwens mijn eerste poging op iets anders dan macro-fotografie (horloges dus). Ik ben van plan om de komende dagen nog eens vaker de stad in te gaan om snel wat ervaring op te doen.


----------



## Sjors

Ik fotografeer voornamelijk met mijn oudere Canon 400D. Nadat ik uit Japan terug kom later dit jaar, wil ik sparen voor een 7D. Ik heb er een paar maanden geleden een paar foto's mee gemaakt en was toch wel onder de indruk van zijn prestaties, zeker ook in het hoge ISO gebied. 








De 400D werd geleverd met een flut lensje. Gelukkig hab ik van een collega een 17-85 USM IS over kunnen nemen. Voor het echte werk gebruik ik een lichtsterke Sigma 100mm Macro lens (f1:2.8), die ik erg prettig vind. Uiteraard voor goede macro foto's gebruik ik een statief. Ik heb een bejaarde, maar goed werkende Velbon VS-3, die voorover kan kantelen. Die vind je om een of andere reden niet meer, maar ideaal om horloges in mijn set-up mee te fotofraferen.

Ik maak gebruik van een IKEA set-up. Ik heb 5 lampjes (helaas zie ik ze niet meer, dus ik ben er best zuinig op) en IKEA handoekjes. Kosten weinig, werken wel goed. Met een paar wasknijpertjes blijven ze mooi omhoog hangen. 









In de meeste gevallen werkt mijn set-up prima. Ik ben niet zo van de tenten. Ik heb het met meerder set-ups geprobeerd (er is een erg mooie foto-studio op school ergens), maar ik vind een horloge met hier en daar wat reflecties er toch realistischer uitzien. Uiteraard gaat er wel eens iets fout:








Maar ik ben meestal tevreden met het resultaat (alhoewel zwarte horloges nogal eens erg lastig zijn)

































Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Hans_NL

Hoe - dat varieert per onderwep. Waarmee: ook dat varieert, naar gelang het onderwerp en omstandigheden.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Hans,

Ik zag net je foto in de "Wat draag je vandaag" draad. Het "Hoe" en "Waarmee" gevoel wordt toch wel heel sterk aangewakkerd... 

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## Hans_NL

Sjors said:


> Hoi Hans,
> 
> Ik zag net je foto in de "Wat draag je vandaag" draad. Het "Hoe" en "Waarmee" gevoel wordt toch wel heel sterk aangewakkerd...
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Hoi Sjors,

ik heb net een nieuw horloge binnen wat nog gefotografeerd moet worden. Als ik dat deze week gedaan heb, dan zal ik ook de setup fotograferen en in dit topic dumpen.

De basis voor horloges is ongeveer als volgt: Nikon D80, Tokina 100mm F2.8 AT X Macro, lightbox, twee of drie lampen, een polarisatiefilter en een glasplaat (geen spiegel). Ik flits nooit.

De laatste stofjes en andere onregelmatigheden werk ik weg met GIMP. Met drie honden in huis lukt het me zelden of nooit om helemaal stof- en haarvrij te werken. Je poetst, je fotografeert en je ziet er weer een paar, hahaha!


----------



## GuySie

Hier een Canon 350D dSLR (oud, maar werkt nog prima) met een Canon 17-85 USM IS lens primair. Daarnaast nog een 50mm 1.8 (de nifty fifty!) maar die wordt meestal niet voor horloge doeleinden gebruikt - focus afstand is te groot.

Veel belangrijker is de lichtsetup: ik heb 2 flitsers, remote triggers en een lightbox.



Daarmee maak je zulke foto's:



Triggers en lightbox komen van Dealextreme en kosten nauwelijks iets, flitsers zijn wel 'echt' maar ook die kun je op budget kopen. Zelfs van Dealextreme, hoorde ik laatst. Weet niet of je die durft te gebruiken ;-)
Omdat het allemaal handmatig ingesteld moet worden is het wel iets meer learning curve dan spelen met een compact, maar het is echt heel erg leuk om te leren!

Daarnaast heb ik nog wat macro extension tubes (ook Dealextreme) liggen voor close-ups. Die zijn extreem naar om te gebruiken, en ik wil eigenlijk een macro lens, maar ook dit is een leuke hobby om eens mee te experimenteren:


----------



## -=RC=-

Pracht foto's :-!


----------



## MHe225

-=RC=- said:


> Pracht foto's :-!


Hier kan ik mij alleen maar bij aansluiten. Petje af! Ik heb het al eerder verzucht, ik mocht willen dat er een digitaal equivalent van mijn Practika LTL is. Ik kocht die camera toen ik 15 jaar was en het ding maakt nog steeds hele goede foto's. Oerdegelijke Oost-Duitse techniek, objectief dito. Geheel handmatig, maar als je daar eenmaal handig in bent, is ook dat geen belemmering. Net als rijden in een schakelwagen - gaat geheel automatisch :-d

Ron


----------



## Dimer

Ik gebruik thuis vooral m'n Canon 7D en op werk heb ik een 350D liggen. Voor sport en soms portret schroef ik er een 100-400 L op, ik heb nog een 24-105 L die ik veel gebruik voor als ik de stad in ga, op vakantie enzo en hier en daar wat portretten. De 50mm 1.8 (nifty-nifty) is perfect voor portretfotografie en icm tussenringen ook super voor macro. Qua licht gebruik ik twee flitsers met digitale ontvangers en zender. Ik ben niet zo'n fan van lichttenten, ik heb zelf wat diffusers gemaakt en die werken super.


----------



## GuySie

Dimer said:


> Ik ben niet zo'n fan van lichttenten, ik heb zelf wat diffusers gemaakt en die werken super.


Ik vind het voordeel van de lichttenten vooral dat ze het vermijden van reflecties in je glas zo makkelijk maken. Gezien het niveau horloges dat ik fotografeer hebben ze geen AR en dat is toch echt wel een issue. Dat kost me in overige settings uren aan tijd...
Anderzijds had ik laatst foto's genomen van m'n Kemmner Marine en die heeft dubbelzijdig AR - daar kon ik geen reflectie in krijgen als ik het wou


----------



## -=RC=-

De lichttent bracht me wel op het idee een gat in mijn studio te maken en deze af te dekken met.... katoen? (lees t-shirt)


----------



## Sjors

MHe225 said:


> Hier kan ik mij alleen maar bij aansluiten. Petje af! Ik heb het al eerder verzucht, ik mocht willen dat er een digitaal equivalent van mijn Practika LTL is. Ik kocht die camera toen ik 15 jaar was en het ding maakt nog steeds hele goede foto's. Oerdegelijke Oost-Duitse techniek, objectief dito. Geheel handmatig, maar als je daar eenmaal handig in bent, is ook dat geen belemmering. Net als rijden in een schakelwagen - gaat geheel automatisch :-d
> 
> Ron


 

Hoi Ron,

Ik heb in 1986 een Praktica gekocht. Er liggen nog steeds twee bodies in de kast. Ik heb er erg veel plezier aan gehad, al was het een beetje dure hobby indertijd. Ik nam voornamelijk foto's met 400 ISO zwart-wit filmpjes, die ik opwardeerde naar 800 ISO. Toen ik een jaartje in het ziekenhuis van Terneuzen woonde, was er een fotograaf die persoonlijk al mijn foto's op speciaal papier afdrukte. Dat waren nog eens tijden.



GuySie said:


> Hier een Canon 350D dSLR (oud, maar werkt nog prima) met een Canon 17-85 USM IS lens primair. Daarnaast nog een 50mm 1.8 (de nifty fifty!) maar die wordt meestal niet voor horloge doeleinden gebruikt - focus afstand is te groot.
> 
> Veel belangrijker is de lichtsetup: ik heb 2 flitsers, remote triggers en een lightbox.





GuySie said:


>




Erg gave resultaten met je lichttent/strobe combinatie. Ik maak soms ook gebruik van mijn EX-420 flitser.

DIe EOS-300D serie is geloof ik best een legendarisch model. Ik kom wel eens op de sterrenwacht en daar zweren ze nog steeds bij dit toestel.

Astro-fotografie door Rijk-Jan Koppejan - Home

Misschien ga ik ooit nog eens op de strobe toer. Ik zag een paar weken geleden iemand 's avonds laat op het strand met flitsers in de weer.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

> Misschien ga ik ooit nog eens op de strobe toer. Ik zag een paar weken geleden iemand 's avonds laat op het strand met flitsers in de weer.


Zeker doen! Mensen associëren fotograferen met flitsers onterecht met de foto's die je krijgt als je op je compact camera de flits aanzet - die felle, on-axis rode-ogen onzin wordt niemand blij van. Maar als je ze goed instelt en vooral off-camera gebruikt is het een heel erg krachtige creatieve tool om je foto's te maken. DE site om daar iets over te leren:
Strobist

Bv zulke posts zijn erg leerzaam:
Strobist: How To: DIY $10 Macro Photo Studio
Strobist: On Assignment: Shoot Your Shiny New Gizmo Like a Pro

Strobist: Watch the Light to Light the Watch.
Strobist: A Ping from Ming on the Bling Lighting Thing


----------



## GuySie

Hier een site met reviews van Yongnuo flitsen, die Dealextreme units waar ik het over had (die echter niet bij dealextreme verkocht worden, my bad):
Yongnuo | Speedlights.net


----------



## -=RC=-

Ik las net de nieuwe Xenos folder, en daar staat volgens mij best een aardige lichttent op pagina 6
Volgende week maar even kijken...

Xenos.nl - Avontuurlijk Winkelen


----------



## Lester Burnham

-=RC=- said:


> Ik las net de nieuwe Xenos folder, en daar staat volgens mij best een aardige lichttent op pagina 6
> Volgende week maar even kijken...
> 
> Xenos.nl - Avontuurlijk Winkelen


Hmmm, interessant, bedankt voor het seintje! Denk dat ik er zelf ook eens langs ga om te kijken of dit een beetje goed in elkaar zit.
Vooral fijn dat er ook al wat lampjes bijzitten.


----------



## GuySie

-=RC=- said:


> Ik las net de nieuwe Xenos folder, en daar staat volgens mij best een aardige lichttent op pagina 6
> Volgende week maar even kijken...
> Xenos.nl - Avontuurlijk Winkelen


Je krijgt er daar lampjes bij, dat is wel erg handig, maar persoonlijk vind ik een grotere makkelijker werken ivm reflecties. Bij kleinere tenten krijg je de 'hoeken' van de tent vrij snel in beeld, terwijl de oppervlakte van een grotere tent dat beperkt.

Deze heb ik:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.33796


----------



## Martin_B

GuySie said:


> Je krijgt er daar lampjes bij, dat is wel erg handig, maar persoonlijk vind ik een grotere makkelijker werken ivm reflecties. Bij kleinere tenten krijg je de 'hoeken' van de tent vrij snel in beeld, terwijl de oppervlakte van een grotere tent dat beperkt.
> 
> Deze heb ik:
> DealExtreme: $28.63 Photography Photo Light Tent Shed Cube with 5 Background Clothes (60*60)


Ik heb beide 
Ik gebruik de tent van deal extreme, icm de lampjes van een tent zoals die van de Xenos. De lampjes gebruik ik vooral als vul-licht, aangevuld met een flitser die hoog boven de tent hangt.

Hier een plaatje van mijn setup op een rommelig bureau 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## om-4

Een bijeenkomst organiseren voor fotografie?

Ik gebruik nu een Olympus E-30 met 50/2.0 macro of de ouwe 50/3.5 macro eventueel met extensie tubes.
Qua verlichting 2 of drie flitsers met paraplu of softbox (E-bay eq. van Lastolite EZbox). Triggers, FlashwavesII.




























helaas geen setupshots.


----------



## GuySie

Begonnen aan een Photo365 projectje, om metzelf te forceren weer wat meer met deze hobby bezig te zijn (in 2010 nogal verwaarloosd, terwijl er teveel geld inzit). Daarom maar voor dag 5 een pica geschoten van m'n andere hobby ;-) in dit geval de binnenkant van een Alpha PN:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Oeh, erg mooi! Heb je wel een stevige macrolens voor nodig lijkt me 

Heb net weer een nieuwe PN binnengekregen (rood/wit) waarbij ik zometeen de caseback ga wisselen voor een exhibition. Krijg die ST-19 straks dus ook helemaal bloot te liggen!


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Oeh, erg mooi! Heb je wel een stevige macrolens voor nodig lijkt me


Uhm, ja en nee :'). Ik heb nog steeds geen geld voor een echte goede macrolens, dus ik werk met een tussenoplossing: een 50mm f/1.8 prime (lensje van nog geen 100eu) op een set 'extension tubes' van nog geen tientje:
DealExtreme: $9.24 Macro Extension Tube/Ring for Canon SLR/DSLR Cameras

Niet een echte macrolens dus, maar ik haal alsnog wel een flinke vergrotingsfactor op deze manier


----------



## -=RC=-

Pracht resultaat!


----------



## Runaque

Ik heb best veel keuze wat foto materiaal betreft.

- Olympus TG-310
- Fujifilm FinePix T200
- Canon 350D
- Canon EFS 18-55mm
- Tokina AT-X PRO D 100mm F2.8 Macro
- iPhone 5 + ōlloclip


----------



## 104RS

Runaque said:


> *Ik heb best veel keuze* wat foto materiaal betreft.
> 
> - Olympus TG-310
> - Fujifilm FinePix T200
> - Canon 350D
> - Canon EFS 18-55mm
> - Tokina AT-X PRO D 100mm F2.8 Macro
> - iPhone 5 + ōlloclip


Ik niet, óf telefoonfoto's óf geen foto's ;-)


----------



## T_I

GuySie said:


> Uhm, ja en nee :'). Ik heb nog steeds geen geld voor een echte goede macrolens, dus ik werk met een tussenoplossing: een 50mm f/1.8 prime (lensje van nog geen 100eu) op een set 'extension tubes' van nog geen tientje:
> DealExtreme: $9.24 Macro Extension Tube/Ring for Canon SLR/DSLR Cameras
> 
> Niet een echte macrolens dus, maar ik haal alsnog wel een flinke vergrotingsfactor op deze manier


Bedankt voor de tip, ze hebben 'm nog steeds, echter dan is het deze . Hij staat al op de wishlist.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb die ringen, maar dan voor Nikon, ook, maar gebruik tegenwoordig een wat duurdere oplossing voor Macro shots:


----------



## GuySie

T_I said:


> Bedankt voor de tip, ze hebben 'm nog steeds, echter dan is het deze . Hij staat al op de wishlist.


Ik gebruik tegenwoordig een andere set ringen met passthrough; de DX ringen zijn zeer vervelend in gebruik omdat er geen electronisch contact met de lens meer is en hij dus niet door de camera bestuurd kan worden. Je moet dus ringen hebben die nog wel de 'draadjes verlengen', zeg maar. Zoiets bv (die van mij komen van eBay, maar alles komt ws uit dezelfde fabriek):
Viltrox ET-C Auto Macro Extension Tube / Ring Set for Canon SLR / DSLR Black

Overigens gebruik ik tegenwoordig ook vaak een gemodde kitlens. Door het voorste focuselement te verwijderen kun je namelijk idioot dichtbij een object komen.



Check bv deze foto van een 2 euro munt, met die lens gemaakt:


----------



## T_I

Goede, al heb ik daar nu de financiële middelen niet voor en ik heb 2 compacts (en m'n vrouw 1) die ook macro foto's kunnen maken. Ik wil alleen graag eerst zo met de Canon kijken hoe het gaat, voor ik ga investeren. De huidige objectieven hebben een macro stand, maar bijd e 70-300 moet ik dan op 1.8 meter staan, schiet ook niet echt op. (want dan komt het net zo groot in beeld als wanneer ik iets met de kitlens probeer)

Ik moet toch eens gaan snijden in m'n hobbies. Fotografie, horloges, modelbouw, muziek, auto's, motorfietsen, schaakspellen,...



GuySie said:


> Ik gebruik tegenwoordig een andere set ringen met passthrough; de DX ringen zijn zeer vervelend in gebruik omdat er geen electronisch contact met de lens meer is en hij dus niet door de camera bestuurd kan worden. Je moet dus ringen hebben die nog wel de 'draadjes verlengen', zeg maar. Zoiets bv (die van mij komen van eBay, maar alles komt ws uit dezelfde fabriek):
> Viltrox ET-C Auto Macro Extension Tube / Ring Set for Canon SLR / DSLR Black


De ontbrekende passtrough vind ik niet erg, ik wil toch wat gaan spelen met het een en ander. (Ik heb de set net besteld) Als ik het toch vervelend ga vinden omdat ik de set te vaak gebruik, dan bestel ik die wel,



GuySie said:


> Overigens gebruik ik tegenwoordig ook vaak een gemodde kitlens. Door het voorste focuselement te verwijderen kun je namelijk idioot dichtbij een object komen.


Hey, handig. Die kitlend gebruik ik nu eigenlijk alleen als stofkap voor de body. Hoe kan ik die mod uitvoeren? (is er een goede online handleiding voor te vinden?)


----------



## GuySie

T_I said:


> De ontbrekende passtrough vind ik niet erg, ik wil toch wat gaan spelen met het een en ander. (Ik heb de set net besteld) Als ik het toch vervelend ga vinden omdat ik de set te vaak gebruik, dan bestel ik die wel,


Het probleem is dat zonder passthrough je diafragma alleen kunt instellen met een vervelend truukje, waarbij je de lens vastzet op een klein diafragma (bv f/22) previewt terwijl je hem afkoppelt en op de tubes zet. Hierdoor zit de lens permanent op f/22, ook als je probeert een compositie te maken en te focussen. Kan dus wel, maar alleen voor de die-hards.



> Hey, handig. Die kitlend gebruik ik nu eigenlijk alleen als stofkap voor de body. Hoe kan ik die mod uitvoeren? (is er een goede online handleiding voor te vinden?)


Turn an Old Kit Lens Into a Macro Lens by Removing the Front Element


----------



## T_I

GuySie said:


> Het probleem is dat zonder passthrough je diafragma alleen kunt instellen met een vervelend truukje, waarbij je de lens vastzet op een klein diafragma (bv f/22) previewt terwijl je hem afkoppelt en op de tubes zet. Hierdoor zit de lens permanent op f/22, ook als je probeert een compositie te maken en te focussen. Kan dus wel, maar alleen voor de die-hards.


Wordt dus oefenen, heb ik weer een uitdaging.




GuySie said:


> Turn an Old Kit Lens Into a Macro Lens by Removing the Front Element


Thanks, ik ga schroeven van het weekend, klinkt leuk. Ik heb nog 2 sets lenzen voor een analoge canon, dus ik red me wel met dat spul. (dus deze gaat er aan)


----------



## GuySie

Denk dat je eerder de kitlens omgebouwd hebt dan dat je die tubes binnen hebt . Als je nog een UV filter in de goede maat over hebt, gebruik die dan in de tussentijd even als 'voorkant' van je lens. Hem zo open houden is ook vragen om stof en andere problemen.


----------



## Martin_B

Wat gebeurt er met belichting en autofocus na het verwijderen van de frontlens. Snapt de camera dat allemaal nog?

Ik heb nog wel e.e.a. aan kitlensmeuk liggen, ik kan het altijd eens proberen. We hebben op het werk een speciale kast om lenssystemen stofvrij op te bouwen, dus dat moet lukken, en kan ik hem eventueel weer terugbrengen naar orginele toestand


----------



## GuySie

Belichting wel, want de meting wordt gewoon gedaan op basis van wat er aan licht binnenkomt, maar focussen werkt niet meer. Je moet handmatig focussen door de camera fysiek naar voor/achter te bewegen, net als je met extension tubes moet.


----------



## vanhessche

Ik gebruik ook extension tubes om macro foto's te maken. Dit op een 18-200, maar wel met passthrough, dus auto-focus en aanpassen diafragma werken perfect.
Nu ik dit gelezen heb van die kitlens probeer ik het mss ook maar eens, hij wordt anders toch nooit meer gebruikt


----------



## T_I

Ik zou haast zeggen, als iemand nog een kitlens over heeft... (ik ben toch een beetje huiverig om m'n enige < 50mm lens open te schroeven)

De extention kit is in elk geval al verzonden.


----------



## T_I

Vandaag zijn de ringen ontvangen. Natuurlijk meteen even een poging wagen om foto's te schieten.

De allereerste poging uit de vrije hand.










Ik dacht te bewogen, maar als ik de wijzer zie, grandioos gelukt. (al mikte ik dar absoluut niet op)










Ook wel goed gelukt, ook al liep de secondewijzer van :55 tot :05 door het beeld. (Speciaal op gewacht)


----------



## Dracha

Canon slr , de 1100D met 100mm macro lens








|>


----------



## T_I

Nette foto's, ik speel met een 350D, ringen en in dit geval de kitlens. Met de SLR (non-digital) lenzen heb ik iets beter effect, maar die zijn een tikkeltje minder lichtsterk.

BTW slordig schilderwerk van de cijfers 4 en 5 van Breitling, in die klasse had ik wel beter verwacht. :-d


----------



## Dracha

T_I said:


> BTW slordig schilderwerk van de cijfers 4 en 5 van Breitling, in die klasse had ik wel beter verwacht. :-d


nu wel, 50 jaar geleden waren horloges met chrono een stuk gereedschap ;-)


----------



## T_I

Dracha said:


> nu wel, 50 jaar geleden waren horloges met chrono een stuk gereedschap ;-)


Dan is ie nog erg netjes voor die leeftijd.


----------



## GuySie

Ik heb vanavond een Canon 100mm macro lens geleend van een vriendin om te kijken of die nou echt beter werkt dan de DIY oplossingen die ik heb: passthrough extension tubes, en een oude kitlens waar het focus-element uitgesloopt is. Beide oplossingen van een paar tientjes, terwijl de macro lens een paar honderd euro is. Verrassend genoeg lijkt op het eerste gezicht mijn DIY spul het helemaal niet zo slecht te doen...

Opstelling met Sea-Gull ST19 als onderwerp. Zo'n foto kun je met elk fototoestel maken:

_(ja, ik weet het, ieuw bah vies doe eens schoonmaken)_

Alle pics geschoten op 1/200 en f/22. ISO varieerde per lens om exposure ongeveer recht te trekken.

Hele uurwerk, DIY 18-55 kitlens met 31 tube:


Hele uurwerk, DIY 28-80 kitlens aangepast zonder focus element:


Hele uurwerk, 100 macro lens:


Okee, dat was even inkomen. Nu het boeiende werk:

Maximaal ingezoomd, DIY 18-55 kitlens met 31+13 tubes:

_(mijn tubes hebben een raar probleem dat ik de 21 tube niet kan toevoegen zonder een comm error te krijgen van de camera, dus dit is het verste wat ik kan)_

Maximaal ingezoomd, DIY 28-80 kitlens aangepast zonder focus element:


Maximaal ingezoomd, 100 macro lens:

_(okee, stiekem kun je niet zoomen met een prime, maar ik bedoel dus zo dicht mogelijk gefocussed)_

De 100mm kan dus verrassend genoeg helemaal niet zo dicht bij het onderwerp komen als de DIY oplossingen. Pure image quality moet ik nog inspecteren, daar zou de 100mm lens wel op moeten winnen, die is beduidend duurder dan de andere 2 lenzen. Wat de 100mm wel beter doet is de afstand die je kunt houden tussen jou en het horloge. Met de 2 DIY opstellingen moet je echt fysiek de lens _superdicht_ op het uurwerk laten komen - afstanden van een paar centimeter tot millimeters - terwijl je met de 100mm een halve meter er vanaf blijft. Je ziet daardoor ook dat er meer van de foto in focus is bij de 100mm, en je hebt niet het probleem dat je in de weg van je belichting kunt zitten en een schaduw of reflectie van de camera op het onderwerp ziet. Autofocus van de 100mm vond ik wel erg tegenvallen; uiteindelijk gebruikte ik toch vaak de manual stand en deed ik manual focus zoals ik dat ook bij de DIYs doe door de hele camera te bewegen.

Maar de DIY route is dus zeker de moeite waard als je wat detail piccas van je horloges wilt schieten, je hoeft zeker niet meteen voor de dedicated macro lenzen te gaan, zoveel beter zijn die dus niet!

Bonus: 100mm macro met de 31+13 tubes:

Valt eigenlijk ook wel tegen.

28-80mm kitlens aangepast zonder focus element met 31+13 tubes:

Damn.


----------



## Martin_B

Bedankt voor dit vergelijkend warenonderzoek  De foto's zijn prachtig, hoe heb je belicht? Flits op afstand met een lichttent?
Wat me vooral opvalt is dat de Macro lens, ook met tubes, veel meer scherptediepte geeft. Als je daar echt voordeel uit wil halen, zou je eens moeten proberen het diafragma van de macro verder open te zetten totdat je een vergelijkbare scherptediepte hebt. Want met een gesloten diafragma neemt de optische resolutie van je lens af, ofwel je verliest detail.

Waar ik zelf veel last van had bij de 'deal extreme' tussen ringen was interne reflecties. Je zag lichte vlekken en een waas over het beeld. Zie maar hier, precies in de 'Y':


Ik denk dat een macro lens je vooral gemak en veelzijdigheid biedt, en dat mag ook iets kosten  Daarnaast zul je als je verder dan 1:1 wilt ook bij macrolenzen tussenringen nodig hebben. Vroeger werden die vaak standaard bij de 'echte' macro's meegeleverd.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## miniman_78

Samsung NX300









Voorlopige opstelling









Belichting doe ik momenteel met daglicht en een gewone lamp.

Binnenkort eens een macrolens aanschaffen en een andere 3-poot die steviger staat en het gewicht van een canon EOS 5D met speedlite 580EX2 flitser kan dragen.


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> Bedankt voor dit vergelijkend warenonderzoek  De foto's zijn prachtig, hoe heb je belicht? Flits op afstand met een lichttent?


Heb net een softboxje in huis gehaald, die stond achter het horloge opgesteld zodat alle reflecterende metalen onderdelen van het uurwerk enkel het doek van de box 'zien' vanuit de hoek waar ik de foto nam. En een 430EX flitser erin natuurlijk.



> Wat me vooral opvalt is dat de Macro lens, ook met tubes, veel meer scherptediepte geeft. Als je daar echt voordeel uit wil halen, zou je eens moeten proberen het diafragma van de macro verder open te zetten totdat je een vergelijkbare scherptediepte hebt. Want met een gesloten diafragma neemt de optische resolutie van je lens af, ofwel je verliest detail.


True, ik ging nu voor f/22 omdat ik uit ervaring weet dat dat acceptabele pics oplevert en wou dat constant houden tussen pics. Het zou eigenlijk eerlijker zijn als ik had gepoogd om de DOF tussen lenzen gelijk te houden. Overigens zou het ook erg interessant zijn om te zien wat ik nog meer aan DOF eruit kan halen als ik richting f/32 ga, of dat de diffractie me dan toch eerder nekt dan ik DOF behou.



> Waar ik zelf veel last van had bij de 'deal extreme' tussen ringen was interne reflecties. Je zag lichte vlekken en een waas over het beeld. Zie maar hier, precies in de 'Y':


Ja, dat weet ik nog inderdaad! Ik ben zo blij dat ik van die dingen af ben, ik heb nu plastic ringen (ook zwart aan de binnenkant) met electronica passthrough. Hoef dus ook nooit meer dat DOF-preview indruk truukje te doen.



> Ik denk dat een macro lens je vooral gemak en veelzijdigheid biedt, en dat mag ook iets kosten  Daarnaast zul je als je verder dan 1:1 wilt ook bij macrolenzen tussenringen nodig hebben. Vroeger werden die vaak standaard bij de 'echte' macro's meegeleverd.


Oh zeker waar, zo'n 100mm macro is ook een prachtige portretlens. Maar ik had me er eigenlijk gewoon iets meer bij voorgesteld, na al die jaren klunzen met m'n wannabe apparatuur. Misschien te veel gehyped in m'n hoofd


----------



## miniman_78

Heb op de canon ook een 100mm macrolens en naar mijn ervaring moet je toch redelijk dicht om een redelijke foto te nemen (nuja niet op enkele centimeters maar toch een 10-tal). Om eerlijk te zijn ben ik toch niet zo heel tevreden met het resultaat ervan.

Met nu jou foto's te zien denk ik dat ik ook eens ga experimenteren met tubes.

Edit: Net even de buitenste lens verwijderd van een defecte 18-55 en hoewel ik bijna op de horloges zat ben ik onder de indruk. Zal me zeker enkele tussenringen aanschaffen


----------



## GuySie

miniman_78 said:


> Heb op de canon ook een 100mm macrolens en naar mijn ervaring moet je toch redelijk dicht om een redelijke foto te nemen (nuja niet op enkele centimeters maar toch een 10-tal).


De minimale focus-afstand is 0,31m, dus als het goed is zit je exact 31 centimeter van het uurwerk af  Dat is echt een verademing voor mij, want normaal zit ik met mijn speelgoed op 3 centimeter afstand. Als het al zoveel is ;-)



> Edit: Net even de buitenste lens verwijderd van een defecte 18-55 en hoewel ik bijna op de horloges zat ben ik onder de indruk. Zal me zeker enkele tussenringen aanschaffen


Koop wel ringen met passthrough, niet die DX ringen die alleen uit leeg metaal bestaan! Zonder aperture control wordt het foto's maken echt een zure tijd.


----------



## miniman_78

Ze zeggen wel dat de minimale afstand 31cm is maar uit ervaring is me al duidelijker geworden dat je veel dichterbij moet voor echt kleine dingen maar dan moet je wel manueel scherp stellen.

Voorbeeld


----------



## GuySie

miniman_78 said:


> Ze zeggen wel dat de minimale afstand 31cm is maar uit ervaring is me al duidelijker geworden dat je veel dichterbij moet voor echt kleine dingen maar dan moet je wel manueel scherp stellen.


Hmm, even gecheckt en je hebt gelijk, de voorkant van de lens zit op 15cm afstand als ik minimaal scherpstel. Vraag me nu af of de minimale focus afstand niet tot de sensor gemeten wordt - dat is eigenlijk ook wel logischer, want dat is natuurlijk het vaste punt waar alles om draait.

Trouwens,



miniman_78 said:


> Binnenkort eens een macrolens aanschaffen en een andere 3-poot die steviger staat en het gewicht van een canon EOS 5D met speedlite 580EX2 flitser kan dragen.


Jaloers op je gear  heb slechts een 60d en een 430ex. Je moet sowieso de flitser off-camera houden, anders kun je hem niet optimaal positioneren voor foto's. Bovenop je camera is sowieso _nooit_ de optimale positie. Met een goedkoop setje radio triggers kun je hem alsnog door de camera laten afgaan, of je kunt een verlengsnoer kopen die je tussen de hotshoe van je camera en de shoe van je flitser zet.


----------



## miniman_78

Heb de mogelijkheid om de flitser (met omni bounce diffuser) op de camera te zetten en terzelfde tijd nog met een trigger enkele softbox flitsers aan te sturen waardoor de belichting optimaal komt.


----------



## T_I

GuySie said:


> Jaloers op je gear  heb slechts een 60d en een 430ex. Je moet sowieso de flitser off-camera houden, anders kun je hem niet optimaal positioneren voor foto's. Bovenop je camera is sowieso _nooit_ de optimale positie. Met een goedkoop setje radio triggers kun je hem alsnog door de camera laten afgaan, of je kunt een verlengsnoer kopen die je tussen de hotshoe van je camera en de shoe van je flitser zet.


Die 430 is inderdaad een mooie flitser, helemaal als je 'm indirect laat flitsen, dan krijg je mooie resultaten. (in elk geval bij grotere objecten, in macro nog niet geprobeerd) Met de 350d doet ie het prima hier.


----------



## GuySie

Nieuw speelgoed:


80cm octabox uit China. Even kijken of die fijner werkt dan mijn 60cm softbox.


----------



## Martin_B

Ben benieuwd hoe dat bevalt. Ik zit ook al een tijdje naar die dingen te kijken omdat me een softbox makkelijker lijkt dan een (altijd te kleine) lichttent.


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> Ben benieuwd hoe dat bevalt. Ik zit ook al een tijdje naar die dingen te kijken omdat me een softbox makkelijker lijkt dan een (altijd te kleine) lichttent.


Wat me tot nu toe erg opvalt bij softboxes is dat het voor reflecties zo handig is vergeleken met een lichttent. Ik moest altijd kloten om ervoor te zorgen dat er 1 blank doek gereflecteerd werd in het glas en de kast, compenseren met de plaatsing van het horloge en hoe mijn camera dan moest staan versus de opening in de tent. De softbox daarentegen is portable; die verplaats ik gewoon om dat effect te bereiken.


----------

